# Any news Cimarron Retriever Club



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

any word ?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Callbacks to Quual waterblund
1,2,3,7,8,10,12,13,17,19,20,22,23


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open wide open triple. Middle ret. Throw to left little over 300 across a tank. Left hand ret thrown to right. 300 channel to cross. Right hwnd flyer 75 yards thrown to right. In front of tank. Judges in control. Very nice test.


----------



## Leitner Farm Labs (May 21, 2006)

thanks Mike


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Huge congrats to Tyler Sheppard of Bayou Meto Retrievers on his 2nd place Qual finish with Sam!!! Way to go!!!!!


----------



## NEArkansas (Dec 6, 2010)

Congratulations Tyler, Sam and Travis. Keep up the hard work.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

my2ylws said:


> Huge congrats to Tyler Sheppard of Bayou Meto Retrievers on his 2nd place Qual finish with Sam!!! Way to go!!!!!


WOW....Sam is owned by my friend RTF'er Travis Schneider and handled by my pal Tyler...Travis is probably in Canada working as a waterfowl guide right now..way to go guys, VERY PROUD of you


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Qual Results3 Tippy Judy 22 Sam Tyler sheppard17 Ozzie Farmer12 Gypsy RainboltRJ Threat Molthandont remember jams.


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

I got the call yesterday afternoon while I was scouting for birds in Alberta. 

Many, many thanks to Tyler Sheppard at Bayou Meto Retrievers for getting Sam his second place finish yesterday. I can't tell you how proud I am of my little guy and Tyler!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congrats to Judy and Tippy (toes), you did a great job Judy. Thanks Good job Danny with Ozzie on his 3rd place in the Qual. Best of luck to all of you in the rest of the trial.

Carole Robison x Crop Duster's Payoff Gal (Sunny)


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Derby 1st and 2nd series land. 14 back for water tomorrow. 1,3,5,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,19,20.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Unofficial callbacks to Open 4th series watermarks - 10 dogs back:

4-6-9-10-14-16-17-30-33-47


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

4th Series Derby Callbacks:

3,5,7,9,10, 12, 17


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

WOW!!!! What a Derby. Congrats to Sherry and Babe, Judy,@ Sylvia and Mavis, and look at this.. Risen and RJ at 13 mos. I want to congratsl of you for a wonder job well done. Thank you all so much for a job well done in the Derby, Tippy winning the Qual, and still waiting for a couple more.

Carole Robison
Crop Duster's Payoff Gal ( Sunny)MH QAA
Hayseed's Little Darlin MH QAA
Just My Esther MH HRCH


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

Anyone have final Derby placements?


----------

